# Moved 16 days ago-my dog will still not go to the bathroom outside???



## mward (May 17, 2012)

I moved a couple weeks ago and moved in with my boyfriend. It was both our first time moving out on our own so that meant our dogs would be living together for the first time as well. We both went from a normal house with a fenced in back yard to an apartment in the city. 
My dog has adjusted well and has gotten used to going to the bathroom outside on the leash instead of just running wild in the back yard and going when she feels. My boyfriends dog, however, has a really hard time. He's an amstaff rescue.
It's been 16 days and the dog refuses to go to the bathroom outside. He acts like he needs to go but won't. Instead everyday when we get home from work there is a giant mess to clean up. This is coming from a dog that has never gone to the bathroom inside..ever. I feel like he may be depressed, mad, or is having seperation anxiety from my boyfriend's mom. 
We have no idea what to do or if he'll ever learn and go outside. I feel like he knows better and acts extremely guilty when we come home. We've tried bribing him with treats, potty pads by the door, bringing his own poop outside, walking around, off the leash...everything...

VERY upset and frustrated. Just want a happy pup. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Is he crated while you are gone? If not, I would start there. A crate that is just big enough for him to lie down comfortably. Then outside as soon as you get home and be patient and stay there for a while, perhaps taking him to the area where yours has gone.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with crating in a small crate - just big enough to turn around in and lie down.

This may sound bizarre, but when you clean up an accident, put the urine soaked paper towel in a zip lock bag, dripping wet, if possible. Take it with you on the next walk and put the urine soaked paper towel down where you want the dog to go. Maybe that will help, if the urine can get on the outside surface? Are you able to have the dog go on grass, or does he have to go on concrete? If on concrete, that may be the issue, b/c it's so much like the hard surface inside the house. Hopefully the poor guy will eventually get it. He's obviously confused right now.


----------



## mward (May 17, 2012)

No he's not crated. When we first got him a few years ago we tried crating him but he broke through 2 different types of crates. We also tried using a baby gate but he ate it. So we never tried it again. :[


----------



## mward (May 17, 2012)

We do have grass outside. It's a small little grassed in area outside the apartment. I think thats a good idea, I'll have to try using the soaked paper towels and bringing them outside.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Take him for a long, long walk in the morning. Not just around the small patch of grass, but go for an hour long walk with him as soon as you get up. Chances are he'll have to go at some point, walking does get things moving. When you get home, do the same thing, long long walk. Eventually he'll get used to the routine. If you can get a dogwalker to come in at noon, that would be a good idea too, same thing, nice long walk. Boys like to pee to mark their place so the more places he gets to sniff..... you get the idea.


----------



## rotten (Mar 13, 2012)

I can trigger urination in my dogs by rough play, then break, they BOTH usually pee at this break point. Seems to get things moving. 
It may work?


----------

